

Has anyone ran into any limitations with Stripe or Braintree? - thisisausername


======
peacemaker
I use Stripe a lot (I've developed various products that use it) and have only
found a couple of limitations.

1) International bank transfers. They have international accounts but you
can't send transfers to non-US accounts using the API.

2) Custom amount subscriptions. You must setup a subscription plan first but
if you wish to accept, say, recurring donations of varying amounts it adds
another layer of complexity.

With 2) you can get around it by creating the plan via the API just before
creating the customer object but it'd be nice to have direct support - you'd
be surprised how many requests I get for this feature.

Overall though, Stripe is AWESOME and I highly recommend them.

------
rachelandrew
We couldn't use Stripe (in the UK) because they currently cannot process into
our UK-held USD account, they would need to do the conversion to GBP before
transferring which for various reasons is a showstopper. I was all set to
ditch our merchant account/PSP setup for Stripe until we ran into that
particular issue.

------
esw
I've had no problems with Braintree, other than some very slow-running queries
(5+ minutes to get a list of subscribers, for example). Support has been fast
and generally excellent.

